# Doggy dreaming



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Jenny seems to be having lots of dream recently. During the night, she is kicking (usually me) and wagging her tail etc. She is silent though, and does not yap or anything. 

Is it better to leave her to it, or wake her or what? 

Any ideas why the dreams seem to have suddenly started etc?

Russell


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

I've always tended to leave mine to continue dreaming unless they start making a "god-awful" noise. Doesn't seem to do them any harm.

If I need to wake them up I usaully just call their name quietly. They wake up looking disgruntled as if waking from a good dream :wink:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

If in doubt leave them alone. Any intervention from us is usually misinterpreted by the dog.

Having said that my dog sometimes howls like a banshee in her sleep. Because we worry about her disturbing the neighbours I usually cough really loudly. This wakes her but she does not know that I am doing anything that I would not normally do. Relaxed dog - relieved owner!

Pat


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

Charlie sometimes does a sort of quiet bark, nothing like when he's awake! I just quietly say "Are you dreaming?" and he stops. All four legs sometimes move, so he's obviously dreaming about a nice walk!


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Consider if you were happily akip, and somebody woke you up for no reason other than you were dreaming,



how would you feel?


I'd leave him alone, he's either having a conjugal session with a dream girl, or chasing something across his imagination.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Quite agree, normal behaviour for all mammals,.. sometimes you will see R.E.M the same as us! also suckling movements from mouth/lips along with grinding teeth and snoring, all normal doggie dreamland habits.


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

I'd leave Jenny to her dreams , Let sleeping dogs lie and all that :wink: 

Off Topic Russell
I have a lovely couple on site who are ready for another Weimeraner
Know of any out there needing a good home,must be male, PM me if you do 


Chris


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dogs*

Hi

Thanks for your comments - it just seems strange that Jenny is dreaming these days and has never done it before. Saying that, last night was kicking free.

Chris - you have a PM re the Weimanamamaner five banana.

R


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

My poor old dog is soo dodery, stone deaf, half blind and senile now but as a fell runner she accompanied me on many a hill run and had endless fun chasing, often non existant cats from the garden.
I often see her dream nowadays and I like to think that in her head she's running the hills again as she once did. No way could I bring myself to disturb her.

I am now blubbering good style.

Bob


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh Bob she is just having the best time in her dreams. Isn't that wonderful.

On a more serious note - someone mentioned above the old saying "let sleeping dogs lie". This saying, like many old ones, is to be heeded.

When dogs are in deep sleep all their normal defenses are down. If they are disturbed they can have a "brain stem" reaction to danger and go straight into defence mode without using any reasoning.This means that the dog can go into attack even if it is someone they know disturbing them. They don't think first.

This actually happened to a neighbour of ours. They had a black lab and he was asleep in front of the fire one Christmas. Our neighbour's daughter bent over and cuddled him and he bit her in the face.

Not common but possible.

Sorry to sober the tone.

Pat


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Quite agree Patp , i don't let kids near my dogs if they are asleep or if they are hot as this can too can lead to trouble.

Clodhopper2006 , the doddery one is rejuvenated in her dreams and is probably having a whale of a time ,bet she is stiff in the morning after all that running about though :wink:  

Chris


----------



## 100005 (Jul 12, 2006)

Of my 4 German Spitz’s, there’s one who quite often emits a really loud blood curdling howl in the middle of the night - while he's fast asleep.
It’s a sound I’ve never heard any of our dogs make during waking hours, and I can tell you, hearing that from the bottom of the bed a 3am is something else.

Steve


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Our staffie Reef is a champion dreamer. 

Running, grunting, snuffling, whining, grinning, farting, chewing, suckling and generally seizure like ecstatic behaviour have all been witnessed so far whilst he is asleep - to much amusement from ourselves. We sit there chuckling which usually wakes him up with a completely dozy 'and?' face on!

His worst habit is snoring. As we only sleep about 6 feet from him I just can't escape it. Phil is a heavy sleeper yet I wake up at the slightest noise. I laid there at 2.15am this morning listening to the Reefeater rise to a new level. I managed to find one ear plug without leaving the bed so had to bury my other ear deeply in the pillow. Even that didn't shut it out, I just counted his breaths like you would sheep! Our other dog lay there looking at me as if to say .. 'do summat mam!'

This morning he just woke up as if he had slept the sleep of champions and launched into his operatic morning yawning routine. I surely pity anyone who pitches up within 20 feet of us! I'd have to go round with a bottle and apologise! :lol:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Blimey Leigh - and we thought our Staffie cross was bad!
Our friend looked after her when we had to fly to America and insisted that she should sleep in the marital bedroom as her dog did. (We have no choice as full timing like you). After only one night her husband gave that ultimatum we all dread to hear "it's me or the dog!". Thankfully her daughter sleeps like the proverbial log and offered part of her bed - the biggest part as it turned out - to Gypsy and harmony was restored. :wink: 

Pat


----------

